# Android & Iphone App



## jcollins (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone else think that this forum really needs a downloadable app for smartphones? Or am i on an island on this subject?


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just have it bookmarked and leave the page open on Chrome on my Galaxy.  If I need chrome for something else, I open another page.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 10, 2015)

The mobile site for the forum works great.

At the bottom of the page there are mobile and desktop buttons.


----------



## jcollins (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah that's pretty much what i do as well but it is a bit glitchy for me. and pics dont upload on my phone right for some reason


----------

